# Can you park in Tescos?



## Gavel (Jan 22, 2009)

Can anyone park their M/H in a Tesco carpark?
We chose our 20 foot van for this reason as Sue is disabled and that rules out the buses. What do you guys do who have longer vans. We don't want to tow a car or carry a bike. Any comments?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Parking*

Hi

I park in the local Tesco and straddle four spaces, no one has complained.

I do try to park at one end of the car park though, out of the way a bit. I would not go at a busy time as I do need four spaces.

Be aware though that some supermarkets may have a third party patrolling. I had a right ding dong at Somerfield as the atttendant said I could only have one space. A far cry from that supermarket in France with the height barrier. I was granted access to the lorry delivery area.

If in doubt, phone the store in advance.

Russell


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

We have always had no problem parking in a tesco carpark. There are a couple of things to look out for, the maximum length of stay and any signs that say you have to stay within marked bays.
Our local Tesco is on a retail park and as I understand it the carpark is not theirs and is run by some other company. A few of my friends have had to pay an £80 fine for parking (their car!) outwith the marked bays. Apparently it is not exactly 'legal' but most people pay up!!!


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I have read on here sometime ago of one of the bosses in Tesco is a motorhomer and states that we can stop at the stores but, to be curtious go into the store and ask the manager for clarification and his/her blessing.


Ron


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

My closest Tesco store is Aldershot and I see motorhomes parked on there quite frequently, in fact I met a member of MHF on there while checking to see if they had one of the windscreen stickers   

Although parking is restricted to 3 hours, the number of bays you take up doesn't seem to be a problem as being close to the Army camp we get Tanks parked on there as well, and they take up a lot of room :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

clianthus said:


> Although parking is restricted to 3 hours, the number of bays you take up doesn't seem to be a problem as being close to the Army camp we get Tanks parked on there as well, and they take up a lot of room :lol: :lol:


But they don't need to find an empty space though do they?


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

It would be a very brave car park attendant that tried to pick an argument about parking with the driver of a tank :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

well my van is 28.7 feet long in Tesco it's not the parking up it's getting back out when someone has parked next to you should try to get out of the gap in a long van i only use 2 spaces up i don't ask anyone if it's ok i don't think i should.


----------



## Pilot840 (May 1, 2005)

Why when you park in an almost deserted car park someone will park beside you in a car


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

ye thats my point the f-------g gets :?


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

I parked directly in front of the exit so if cars parked alongside me I could drive straight out ! Tescos at Botley Southampton !


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Do you mean just to shop ?
If so......then as long as you dont obstruct anyone else then of course you can park there.
I certainly don't think you would have to ask permission to park your van if you were SHOPPING there !
I usually go to the far end of any supermarket carpark at a hopefully quieter time and try to make sure I can get out when I return......some people just do not think and very often park right up against you when there is loads of space elsewhere :roll: 
My local tesco has a 3 hour limit but I have actually overnighted on other ones that hadn't restrictions.......when visiting friends etc......I have asked permission before but I know it depends on the parking restrictions of the various different stores as to whether they allow it........
My daughter is a mobile dog groomer and her van is bigger than yours and she has no problem parking regularly to shop in the Axminster/Honiton/exeter areas.......so please don't worry about it I am sure you will be fine  

Lynda


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

pat62 said:


> I parked directly in front of the exit so if cars parked alongside me I could drive straight out ! Tescos at Botley Southampton !


 ye well i am glad you have a choice lol


----------



## Gavel (Jan 22, 2009)

*parking in Tescos*

Thanks for all your input. Our local tescos car park is very tight and it is diificult parking a car let alone a M/H. I think the thing to do is to shop early and go for the easiest exit possible.


----------



## jez3122 (Aug 4, 2009)

Never had a problem in our Tesco's.....


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

lol i like it


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I was tempted to ask two questions:

1] Did it shrink in the rain?

2] Couldn't you find a smaller one?

But I don't think I will!

Our local Argos/Iceland/Lidl share a third party carpark.

We only park there after about 17:30 when the "man" has gone.

To be fair, once when we went he did say that if it was quiet we could take up two spaces.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I have a vague memory of someone posting terrible pics of a moss-covered van. It had a name and they had rescued it to take care of it.

Wasn't 'Frosty' was it?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Parking*

Ytank - hello

My van is the same size as yours. I park using four spaces, sort of diagonally so that I cannot get blocked in. As I said at the start, I try to park in a quiet corner, or next to the home delvery service bays - I have even plugged in there and no one minded!

Russell


----------

